# Fred Astaire



## Guitarist (May 10, 2016)

Today is his birthday.  I have been watching a great 1970 interview with him on _The Dick Cavett Show_. He was the only guest and it was a great interview!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2016)

Happy birthday Fred, wouldn't he be 117 now?


----------



## Guitarist (May 10, 2016)

Yep.    Goodness!  Now I feel old!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2016)

You're a spring chicken Guitarist!  :yes:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2016)

Happy birthday, Fred!

The man had moves - and class. Think I'll dress in top hat and tails today and dance down the street in his honor.


----------



## Guitarist (May 11, 2016)

Good idea, SifuPhil!  Wish I could put on a gown of feathers and join you!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Good idea, SifuPhil! Wish I could put on a gown of feathers and join you!



Or maybe YOU could wear the tux and I'll wear ...

... hmm ... no, that probably wouldn't be good ...


----------



## Bonzo (May 11, 2016)

Fred upstairs
boy could he dance
that man had rubber legs
what a show man


----------



## Butterfly (May 12, 2016)

He and Ginger Rogers are just wonderful to watch.  Such perfection in movement!


----------

